# American Idol 2.14.06



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

The February 14th episode of American Idol is scheduled to be 63 minutes. Be aware that other lower priority shows that start after AI is usually finished may not record.


----------



## NJDEVS (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the info!! 63 minutes?? Why no love for the TiVo, FOX?!


----------



## IwantmyTiVo (Sep 20, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> The February 14th episode of American Idol is scheduled to be 63 minutes. Be aware that other lower priority shows that start after AI is usually finished may not record.


Along that same vein, this will cause your House recording to begin at 9:03 (according to my to do list) that night which will cause it also to probably run over.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Sons of beaches!  

Sanx for the heads up PJO.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'll have to check but this may not be a problem ..i think nbc is just doing all olymics for the next 3 weeks right?


----------

